# Square pumpkins



## WickedOne1414 (Aug 9, 2013)

Soooo tempted to try THIS!

http://mentalfloss.com/article/17919/new-shapes-garden-produce


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Why not? I see no perfectly good reason not to....besides, They look cool and freaky too!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They'd stack well, too:jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Square pumpkins? Well it's "Hip to be Square" (according to "Huey Lewis and the News".....you're all going.....who?).


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

WOW! that is really neat! I've seen square watermelons so why not pumpkins?


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Different.......definitely......different.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hhhmmmm...curves are more fun.....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A few of those might be fun to have around (or asquare?)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You'll never get that to work in a Punkin Chunkin cannon.


----------



## WickedOne1414 (Aug 9, 2013)

There's always a pumpkin catapult VwV


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Those would be cool for making Thwomp(from Super Mario) jack-o-lanterns.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I prefer to keep them as they are. You cannot improve on perfect!


----------



## WeirdlyGruesome (Aug 16, 2013)

Great! Now I'll be able to display my Jack-O-Lanterns in a more efficient and orderly fashion!!! Or maybe not. 

It'd be nice for contrast though. One square head among the round-heads!


----------

